# Wah Medical College



## Fizzy (Mar 4, 2007)

I was jus reminded of this college at supper yesterday that i'm supposed to apply for Wah as well...#nerd 
So searched the forum for a thread on this college, couldn't find any, so thought of making one... 
So, is anyone applying to Wah?
And, is there any student of Wah on the forum? if so, then kindly enlighten us with the admission procedure, entry test and environment of the college and if possible post the college pics too. 
Thanks #happy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

what's WAH for exactly? I can't remember... Or maybe I never knew to begin with. Either way, let us know..


----------



## Fizzy (Mar 4, 2007)

hmmm... Wah, Wah cantt. to be precise, is a place located near islamabad, after taxila, half an hour drive approx. from islamabad...you must have heard of taxila if you live in islamabad, if you want, you can drop by to visit the broken stupas at the taxila museum lol ... the college admin actually took us in first yr pre-med for field trip there ! i know i sound crazy#eek 

well the website i found of Wah was : Wah Medical College
all i could find out was that the entry test is conducted somewhere around the end of September and it is a project of the POF (Pakistan Ordinance Factory) welfare trust.... and i might add that POF is a govt. owned entity as the name describes it... but the med college,i believe, is private....
It is quite apparent that they are not at all fond of updating their site... let's jus hope that they would update it soon enough....


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Wah Medical College in Wah Cant is a private medical college set up by some army people. Its provisionally recognized as all new private medical schools must be for a certain amount of years. It's under UHS as its university so you take the same exam as RMC, Nishtar, QAMC, and AIMC! 

Their fee is quite high for locals even, few lakh I believe. It is vErY new, ie less than 3 years or so I guess. I do know they took a lot of the best professors from lots of government colleges in the region by doubling their salaries. I would say it is definetly a good college but it is VERY new so you have to be weary about it, specially as a foreigner, as they are still getting into their groove I guess. 

As for locals being concerned, if you cant get in anywhere else, should not feel bad at all about Wah. Good professors.


----------



## Fizzy (Mar 4, 2007)

^^ thanks for the info.. #happy 
hmm i m jus appearing in all the tests i can.. though not interested in mbbs that much, but m jus a victim to the prevailing mindset here that pre-meds who don't opt for mbbs are failures, sounds crazy enough but yeah , i m willing to go against it and take up genetic engineering...not sure about it though...was encouraged by my family to take up genetic engineering but the people jus discourage you anyway... 
jus that my mother says that atleast take the tests to medical colleges... m only interested in taking the Punjab Med colleges test...more interested in getting into KEMU cuz i m expecting scores of 915 plus outta 1100 of F.Sc ..... but can't really take it, cuz if i have mydomicile made it would be of Sindh though i hav lived my whole life in Islamabad, have had my whole schooling from Islamabad, just that I was born in Karachi...#sad 
and I came across this ad in the paper a few days back about Dow international medical college (DIMC) ( their ojha college, i guess....#confused ), it stated that local Alevels/intermediate students from institutes of karachi ONLY can apply.... since from this year on, i have heard that LUMHS and DUHS would conduct their own tests rather then the one taken by the Ministry of Health, Sindh.... i think they would opt for the same Karachi institutes ONLY policy.. not sure though
so i don't think i'm left with much choices.... Oh, how I hate this biased domicile system! #angry 
so if, Wah Med College has a good faculty then I'm in for it....#yes also considering FMH after goin through this forum

P.S: excuse my inordinate admiration for smilies people... #wink


----------

